# Furry Art Pet Peeves



## potato-kun (Aug 3, 2019)

What are some pet peeves you have with furry art? For example I don't like when artists make the character's fur waaaay too shiny because they look more like latex instead of actual fur


----------



## Asher Grey (Aug 3, 2019)

Disney-style eyes and eyebrows. The style just looks awful to me and looks too much like it's trying to copy disney, which, idk why you'd want that lmao.

Or styles where the eyes are pressed against each other like two eggs, just because a lot of facial markings don't work with them.


----------



## potato-kun (Aug 3, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Disney-style eyes and eyebrows. The style just looks awful to me and looks too much like it's trying to copy disney, which, idk why you'd want that lmao.
> 
> Or styles where the eyes are pressed against each other like two eggs, just because a lot of facial markings don't work with them.


i understand why, most furries got into the fandom via disney movies so of course artists will take a lot of influence from them. tbh it depends on the artist though, some do it well (like eligecos's art for example) and others feel really gross to look at. coughTEASELBONEcough


----------



## Render (Aug 3, 2019)

I guess you could say its a slight pet peeve for me when the art is not believable, neon colored animal people notwithstanding. I'm on board with different styles and wild characters and everything else, but when basic physics start going out the window... When certain 'parts' get so out of proportion the character couldn't even stand up...  solid meh/10.


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh boy, I think I have a lot. I'm rather picky.

-Digitigrade on non-digitigrade animals (some can get away with it tho as they *can* and sometimes do stand in digitigrade positions, but shouldn't be drawn digitigrade permanently).
-Those freaking feral dogs with the straight long bodies and just awful anatomy, and usually have emo hair. Everyone is copying this artstyle, like why. (I mainly see them on Toyhouse).
-The shiny latex "fur" as the OP said.
-A lot of "modern" cartoon styles. Like where the eyes are two circles and look like they are on one side of the face? And they have those round or heart-shaped mouths with square teeth. And are usually drawn really simplified. Again another art style everyone seems to be copying lately and is driving me crazy, it just doesn't look good IMO. Then again I'm just not a fan of art that has annoying anatomy or is too simplified.
-Not having the right amount of toes and sometimes, fingers too can bother me, but is more a preference for my own characters. (Right amount of toes and fingers as in, how many the actual animal has. Not human amount).
-Human feet on animals.
-Flat-faced anthros.
-Eye-bleeding colour schemes and too many weird patterns.
-Human hair on anthros. At least have the hair be like, the same or similar colour as fur somewhere else on the body? Sometimes people can get away with it, but a lot of times it looks weird and unnatural. 
-Mammary glands on an anthro that isn't a mammal. Or any mammal things on non-mammals.
_*-TAILS OVER THE FRIGGIN PANTS.
*_
There are probably more but these were the ones that came to mind right now.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Aug 4, 2019)

Reptiles with boobs.
Also, when you can just _tell_ what an artist's fetish is in non-fetish art.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 4, 2019)

I have to agree with the latex part, and i have a few bones to pick with some furry art in general.
Non Mammal mammaries. Or hell, i dont think human boobs are super necessary on even mammal anthro's, but i am never going to win that battle.
Colored skin anthro's. at least make them have some fur.
Sticking a dog penis on animals that are not canine. Also the four balls thing is just plain WTF.
Hyperinflation in general just, ugh. I dont like any part of the body being exaggerated to excessive degree's.

Loincloths on anthro's. This just screams, i wanna make my anthros in a relasiitc primitive setting but am too afraid to draw them nude, even though its not realistic.
On that subject, Human clothing on anthro's without sufficient modification. Realistically speaking, unless a civilization made up of anthro's is influenced by an outside civilization, they aren't going to have the same standards as us in regards to clothing. They are very likely not going to have a nudity taboo, and when they do wear clothes, it either for decoration, protection against a Hazard, or its too cold for their natural fur to handle. But even in that last circumstance, they aren't going to wear the same amount as a human would. And clothing for decorative purposes is not likely to cover strategic area's either. If its a warm environment, its begging for a heatstroke. This gets especially stupid when swimsuits are involved, or any other tight clothing over fur. Do you not realize how problematic that is going to be.

This is honestly one of the things that pisses me of about Twokind's artwork for example. Take this image

DeviantArt

Do you have any idea how fucking impractical it would be to try and get a one piece swimsuit onto a snow leopard. Seriously, was that ever though through. No it wasn't. And to make matters even dumber, the guy only uses non detailed cartoon nudity, so nothing is shown anyway. Yes Tom Fischback is a damn good artist, he makes very pretty drawings, but sometimes the clothing choices are, well clearly not thought out, or done because OMG moral guardians will come and get me for being a pedophile or something.


----------



## Kuwamochi (Aug 4, 2019)

My only real peeve is when people give rabbits paw pads


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 4, 2019)

these have been listed before but......
-emo/“sparkle” dogs that all have the same unoriginal style but for still some reason sell for $500+ (hoes mad whoops)
-flat-faced anthros

EDIT BC I FORGOT AND DIDNT WANNA DOUBLE POST
this isn't about artists/style but when someone commissions you and asks for updates every. single. day. since. ordering. the. freaking. commission. and sometimes more than once a day! like relax...you ordered this an hour ago, obviously i have no update for you yet!
for me, i ask for an update after two weeks to a month if i hear nothing from them


----------



## Ghostbird (Aug 5, 2019)

When eyes do this


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 5, 2019)

Mostly technical ones, like poor choice of color patterns, elements that don't add up, "latex fur syndrome" (when non-intentional), etc.

In my opinion, anthro artwork is inherently unrealistic, and stuff like putting boobs on reptiles or swimsuits on leopards is absolutely fine as long as character design remains solid - in fact, artists that double down on unrealistic elements and work around them (like, writing up a lore-related reason for why chars would have boobs or have uneven number of fingers) usually make more interesting characters than those who exclude said elements outright.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Aug 5, 2019)

ryuukei8569 said:


> Or hell, i dont think human boobs are super necessary on even mammal anthro's, but i am never going to win that battle.



Sounds like you're being ignorant on the whole point on a humanoid female having breasts like how people freak out when male anthros have nipples, When males are female before they are in the womb. If they don't have them how would they feed their young without fake milk or no modern tech?.


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 5, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Sounds like you're being ignorant on the whole point on a humanoid female having breasts like how people freak out when male anthros have nipples, When males are female before they are in the womb. If they don't have them how would they feed their young without fake milk or no modern tech?.


I suppose the alternative is to have them like real animals where all six-ten of their nipples produce milk, which result in them have like, six-ten breasts when pregnant, lol
while I still give my anthros like, the correct amount of nipples, only two of them are "useful" and the rest are kinda just there left from evolution . . .


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Aug 5, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Sounds like you're being ignorant on the whole point on a humanoid female having breasts like how people freak out when male anthros have nipples, When males are female before they are in the womb. If they don't have them how would they feed their young without fake milk or no modern tech?.



Dude, use common sense. I was talking about anthros having boobs, which is specifically a human only trait. Look at any other animal in the world, none of them have boobs, only a handful of primates may get slightly swollen chests when nursing, but otherwise no other mammal gets them. They still have mammary glands, but they dont have boobs like humans.

(And if you really cannot stand the idea of anthros without boobs, then they should at least be smaller than the human average, not constantly packing double G's.

As for nipples, not a problem as long as people realise nipples should be attached to skin, not added over the fur like pasties. It's kind of dumb when someone draws an anthro super fluffy, but makes their nipples visible by drawing the nipples over the fur, because they absolutely must have the sex appeal. This does mean that realistically speaking, thicker furred anthros are not going to have visible nipples.

Please use common sense and stop getting offended because I am criticizing your favorite art style.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 5, 2019)

It's interesting to read these comments. There are such varied views here. Many of my preferences(human anatomy, hair, clothing and such) are being mentioned here as pet peeves 

I have many things that I don't like, such as digitigrade legs and animal genitalia, but I don't really think of them as pet peeves. I find them more to do with my general preferences.

I'm not really sure what to say my pet peeves are. I think I'd say fur pattern or colors that make it look like the character is wearing gloves


----------



## angrychill (Aug 5, 2019)

i've got to say my biggest pet peeve - not really art wise but more filter-wise - is the overabundance of blatant fetishism in public sfw art.
thats one of the main reasons why ive always felt uncomfortable about identifying w/ the wider furry fandom and dabbing in those circles (granted ik that not all furries are like this, but most of them and those i saw were generalized like that)

another big pet peeve of mine in furry art must be... the extremely common way of drawing snouts and front-facing furries. big ass nose and cheeks, and triangle crosseyed eyes.

0therwise i like clothes and human hair on furries, it doesnt bother me too much. i cant think of any more pet peeves atm


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 5, 2019)

Most of my pet peeves are pretty minor things, not major annoyances.
It mildly irks me when people mix up related cat breeds (eg siamese/balinese/etc - the lot are literally the same breed with different coloring/fur types, so when you draw a "long-haired siamese" or a "solid black siamese" you just look like you neglected to do basic research to my cat-crazy self) or treat "calico" as a breed and not a color. (I also personally like to see it addressed in some way that RL male calicos are genetic anomalities and only fertile if they are chimeras, in which case they'll be breeding as black _or_ red, not both. If you want to have a fertile male calico character, go on, just don't pretend it's realistic/true to nature.)

The weird-ass things people do with horse legs/feet on anthros. Like, I give no fucks if you give your horse human legs and feet, or plantigrade mostly-human feet with a front "hoof" bit or whatever. But when you get hooves that are basically a C-shaped platform shoe thing, or legs missing joints, like the shins just extending into hooves with no ankle (not the proper term, but I'm fucking tired and my horse-English isn't working great ATM), I can get a bit ranty.

The assumption (more on the part of art consumers than artists or the art itself, but I feel like it relates to art enough to be considered an art pet peeve) that whatever an artist draws or writer writes reflects what they're into. I know someone who's written snuff porn before and they're definitely not into that by any stretch. I've drawn vore and gore porn, and neither is my thing.

As for tits, since that topic's come up... to me it seems like a reasonable thing that if you do a mash-up of animal and human features (which anthros basically are), nothing says you have to leave out the tits of the human portion from the result regardless of whether the animal portion is a mammal.



Purplefuzz said:


> Sounds like you're being ignorant on the whole point on a humanoid female having breasts like how people freak out when male anthros have nipples, When males are female before they are in the womb. If they don't have them how would they feed their young without fake milk or no modern tech?.


Fun fact: stallions (as in, RL male horses) are one of few male mammals that plain don't have nipples. I've decided to incorporate that in my stallion character, but no shade on people who don't make that choice. You do you.



ryuukei8569 said:


> Dude, use common sense. I was talking about anthros having boobs, which is specifically a human only trait. Look at any other animal in the world, none of them have boobs, only a handful of primates may get slightly swollen chests when nursing, but otherwise no other mammal gets them. They still have mammary glands, but they dont have boobs like humans.


Cows, horses, goats, many other hoofed animals, some dogs after having had puppies at least once (as in, they've got some residual flappy-ass belly tits), so on, so forth. They may not look exactly like human breasts, or be located in the same place, but udders/protruding areas around the teats aren't as human-exclusive as you're portraying them. It's fine to prefer not to see large tits on furries, just felt it should be pointed out that yes, there are mammals with distinct udders/boobs/whatever other than humans.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 5, 2019)

That really generic toony style annoys me a little. 

Same face syndrome. If I cannot tell if your animal is a wolf, coyote, fox, or cat we have a problem. 

When parts of a style don’t match. Of you’re going for a cutesy style but do realistic eyes or you have ultra cutesy eyes but super realistic other bits, that’s annoying. 

I’m personally a little tired of the human parts on anthros are baaaad debate. If you’re going to give them a humanoid body structure...they should have humanoid parts. Not just genetalia either. The more humanoid the body shape, the more you have to consider that in your anatomy. Personal preference, not really a peeve to me.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 5, 2019)

I personally dislike it when it is clear that the artist did no research whatsoever.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 5, 2019)

I hate it when hair comes out of nowhere on the head. I used to do this and I've changed it but the way I used to draw hair was super weird and I hate it now.


Spoiler: Examples


----------



## Baalf (Aug 5, 2019)

Render said:


> I guess you could say its a slight pet peeve for me when the art is not believable, neon colored animal people notwithstanding. I'm on board with different styles and wild characters and everything else, but when basic physics start going out the window... When certain 'parts' get so out of proportion the character couldn't even stand up...  solid meh/10.



This is how I feel about fatfurs. I think perfectly round characters with non-existent legs can be kinda cute fsr, but missed shaping pools of overflowing fat gross me out as much as it grosses out most people who aren't into fat furs. I mean, if that's what you like, go ahead and draw it, but usually I prefer more proportionate fat furs.


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 6, 2019)

this isn’t particular to furry art, i’m sure every artist can relate though
people who see PWYW and ask for a fully rendered piece for $5 thinking its not a problem. i get what PWYW means but be respectful of artist’s prices they usually price at and skill. i just don’t reply after that


----------



## Keefur (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm not really into nsfw just for the sake of being sold as nsfw.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 6, 2019)

Kuwamochi said:


> My only real peeve is when people give rabbits paw pads



This.

And when OCs are improbably beautiful and/or don't look like their species. I've seen a lot of Cat-like lithe and elegant creatures with short noses and thin legs, and their artists insist that they are "wolves" or "German shepherds."

I'd never confront anyone about this but it bugs me a little bit. I like GSDs particularly and it's disappointing to see them misrepresented.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Aug 6, 2019)

ryuukei8569 said:


> Dude, use common sense. I was talking about anthros having boobs, which is specifically a human only trait. Look at any other animal in the world, none of them have boobs, only a handful of primates may get slightly swollen chests when nursing, but otherwise no other mammal gets them. They still have mammary glands, but they dont have boobs like humans.
> 
> (And if you really cannot stand the idea of anthros without boobs, then they should at least be smaller than the human average, not constantly packing double G's.
> 
> ...



What?, are you even talking about?. Dude those are non humans no shit they don't work like a humanoid/human does. Your whole argument on why a female anthro should have 8 breasts is very gross and dumb since there body still works by human rules why are you ignoring that?. It being a canine means nothing if the 8 teats thing was removed for the human 2 breasts thing anthros have regardless of species.

Also telling others they offended doesn't strengthen your argument and can see why others refuse to argue with you. Because you have zero idea how humanoid/human anatomy works, i made arguments before how a highly humanoid canine could look with C to D cup since i hate fuzzy anthros our body wasn't made with fur in mind(sweat glands/pores). 

It's not a art style when its 101 anatomy, Also i just noticed the irony of crying over D cup furries while arguing the logic of fuzzy female anthro that work under cartoony/fantasy.


----------



## Cawdabra (Aug 6, 2019)

When artists draw the ballsack practically hanging from the anus. They don't go that far back!


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 6, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Because you have zero idea how humanoid/human anatomy works, i made arguments before how a highly humanoid canine could look with C to D cup[...]



Though, on the topic of believable human anatomy, lots of artist but c-d cups on bodies that are far too slender. The whole "supermodel" artstyle is pretty common imo. Not that I mind that much.


----------



## Inkstars (Aug 6, 2019)

My pet peeve is when my drawing preferences are someone else's pet peeve. xD

Seriously though, I think my personal biggest is seeing someone's hard work get less faves than something silly and took them three seconds. I know that sometimes the simple silly things just hit all the right buttons, but I also know (as an artist myself) that it can also be frustrating when you put in a lot of work and it gets missed. 
Also for a very simple thing- super-massive busts on pin waists, or people who draw stuff with so much detail packed in that you can't tell what's going on (and all the characters are somehow wedged into the same pose)

Personally I have no issues with all anthros having boobs, they're fantasy creatures anyway, who cares.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 6, 2019)

Inkstars said:


> My pet peeve is when my drawing preferences are someone else's pet peeve. xD
> Personally I have no issues with all anthros having boobs, they're fantasy creatures anyway, who cares.


In hindsight: Good point!


----------



## Purplefuzz (Aug 6, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> In hindsight: Good point!



Especially when the anthro is mammal & has evolved human like ones in the sci fi side of the debate.



ClumsyWitch said:


> Though, on the topic of believable human anatomy, lots of artist but c-d cups on bodies that are far too slender. The whole "supermodel" artstyle is pretty common imo. Not that I mind that much.



Notice that too it gives it that infamous balloon tits look.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 6, 2019)

I like femboys to be drawn with male forms, not drawn like females with male genitals and a flat chest.


----------



## DivineFeline (Aug 6, 2019)

Canid penis' on non-canid anthos, it bugs the HELL outta me and squicks me the hell out. It's particularly annoying in 3d art; just admit you used a canid asset on this deer-dragon, dude, or be an artist and make one!

Hyperboobs/dongs/balls, it's really gross to me. 

Wildly clashing colours that aren't pulled off well. Teal is a colour I see abused a lot, along with neon green.

Same with another person's point about an artist's fetish showing in non-fetish art. Especially if the art is marked SFW but it quite obviously is fetish-y.

Finger/bullet nips on any gender. Sure, some people have them, I'm talking SEVERE and fetishised levels, often paired with beyond weird banana boobs.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 6, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Notice that too it gives it that infamous balloon tits look.


Aye! Or the concerningly unhealthy hourglass body.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Aug 6, 2019)

Yeah it's like they have no belly...


----------



## DivineFeline (Aug 6, 2019)

I personally don't mind avian or reptilian breasts, and I also like art without it, like an illustration I saw of a female snake/Naga who had a corset-like plate piece of clothing, makig it obvious she had no breasts. Either or, I won't split hairs.

What I do not like is backlash from people who demand accuracy over aesthetic or lore. Think people who lose their minds over mermaids having breasts, demanding scientific accuracy, and even worse, lashing out at peeps who like them. It's almost like 'well *I* prefer scientific accuracy over my girl fishes who drown sailors and if you like tiddies on them then you are less smart than me and a pleb'. Please calm down, you can have your realistic anthro cat with three bikinis close to her waist for her six tiddies, let the artist have their deer-dragon with squirrel-like hind foot anatomy


----------



## Filter (Aug 6, 2019)

Weird body creases and overly repetitive use of the same pose.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 7, 2019)

DivineFeline said:


> I personally don't mind avian or reptilian breasts, and I also like art without it, like an illustration I saw of a female snake/Naga who had a corset-like plate piece of clothing, makig it obvious she had no breasts. Either or, I won't split hairs.
> 
> What I do not like is backlash from people who demand accuracy over aesthetic or lore. Think people who lose their minds over mermaids having breasts, demanding scientific accuracy, and even worse, lashing out at peeps who like them. It's almost like 'well *I* prefer scientific accuracy over my girl fishes who drown sailors and if you like tiddies on them then you are less smart than me and a pleb'. Please calm down, you can have your realistic anthro cat with three bikinis close to her waist for her six tiddies, let the artist have their deer-dragon with squirrel-like hind foot anatomy


Agreed. I like realism but sometimes it is nice to just give a spider thick hips.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 8, 2019)

Cows with human boobs AND an udder.
I get that it's probably more of a fetish thing, but it just looks weird to me.
I don't really care for the "anime" style characters, or "furries" with almost human facial features.  That's just a style preference, though, I get that some people go for that.
The obsession with boobs in general.
As someone with actual, real life boobs, I can say that they're really not nearly as great as some guys seem to think they are.  And I hate it when people draw porn-style big perky boobs, with no sagging or stretching.  They look like they have balloons stuck to their chests.  Or the weird baby-bottle nipples.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 8, 2019)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Cows with human boobs AND an udder.
> I get that it's probably more of a fetish thing, but it just looks weird to me.
> I don't really care for the "anime" style characters, or "furries" with almost human facial features.  That's just a style preference, though, I get that some people go for that.
> The obsession with boobs in general.
> As someone with actual, real life boobs, I can say that they're really not nearly as great as some guys seem to think they are.  And I hate it when people draw porn-style big perky boobs, with no sagging or stretching.  They look like they have balloons stuck to their chests.  Or the weird baby-bottle nipples.


As a lesbian I love me some boobs. It just starts to get weird when the only thing that let's your character stand out are hella big breasts. (Which ironically, makes it less original in comparison to other characters.) Besides, just because I'm personally into it doesn't mean that I need to neccessarily slap it onto everything I can think of.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 8, 2019)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Cows with human boobs AND an udder.
> I get that it's probably more of a fetish thing, but it just looks weird to me.
> I don't really care for the "anime" style characters, or "furries" with almost human facial features.  That's just a style preference, though, I get that some people go for that.
> The obsession with boobs in general.
> As someone with actual, real life boobs, I can say that they're really not nearly as great as some guys seem to think they are.  And I hate it when people draw porn-style big perky boobs, with no sagging or stretching.  They look like they have balloons stuck to their chests.  Or the weird baby-bottle nipples.


Oh, breasts like that are annoying. Sometimes it is clear that the artist is taking their cues from porn and not actual people. 



ClumsyWitch said:


> As a lesbian I love me some boobs. It just starts to get weird when the only thing that let's your character stand out are hella big breasts. (Which ironically, makes it less original in comparison to other characters.) Besides, just because I'm personally into it doesn't mean that I need to neccessarily slap it onto everything I can think of.


Breasts are nice, agreed, and not everything needs to have them. Some variety is nice.


----------



## DivineFeline (Aug 8, 2019)

Breasts that are hyper or clearly the focus and the character they are attached to doesn't matter make me sad. At least give the character love and depth, don't make her a flagpole for the tiddies and contort her poor spine for come-hither looks for no reason.

Action-orientared heroines with massive breasts and no support really bother me. It will hurt like HECK, she will wind herself, and god help her if they slam into anything (pinup jungle girls can be baaaad for that). 

Pretty much please don't do Zimmerman, really


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 8, 2019)

DivineFeline said:


> Breasts that are hyper or clearly the focus and the character they are attached to doesn't matter make me sad. At least give the character love and depth, don't make her a flagpole for the tiddies and contort her poor spine for come-hither looks for no reason.
> 
> Action-orientared heroines with massive breasts and no support really bother me. It will hurt like HECK, she will wind herself, and god help her if they slam into anything (pinup jungle girls can be baaaad for that).
> 
> Pretty much please don't do Zimmerman, really


If you have to give her pornstar breasts then have the decency to give her a good spine, yes, exactly. 

The same thing for an oversized penis. At least make an attempt to explain how it works on their body.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 8, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I like femboys to be drawn with male forms, not drawn like females with male genitals and a flat chest.


Yes, draw him with a male body, not like a female body with no breasts. 

On the opposite side, when drawing female hermaphrodites please make her have a feminine face and body structure.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 9, 2019)

I don't like SO much curves when it comes to my sona's body being drawn. I'm female, but my sona doesn't have to have more curves than me irl..  

I literally like to look like an actual panther standing up, but slightly more proportioned as a human. No curves..no breasts.. just Literally like a panther..


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 9, 2019)

On the topic of breasts, I personally don't care much for them. But I am not against them either. But you probably won't see me drawing any female characters with big-ass tits any time soon, lol. (Heck, one of my main female characters is almost entirely flat). And yes, I am still bi. I do kinda have a headcanon in my mind how it works on most of my characters though, that basically dogs and cats and animals with similar "nipple anatomy", they only really have "boobs" on the top two teats (similar to a human) but still have the other teats, but they are just there and don't really do anything. Sort of just stayed there from evolution, or something. This also kinda makes sense in a way because they do not have litters, instead generally have one baby at a time more like a human. So they wouldn't need to actually use like, six-ten teats lol
Cows and horses and stuff still just have their udders/teats on their stomachs . . . (so no human chest)
And then birds, reptiles and monotremes don't have anything. (And marsupials I think have their teats in their pouches? Not sure)
Or with my more toony characters, also have nothing. They are more like regular animals standing on two feet (plus they don't usually wear clothes like my other characters).

Of course this sort of structure is probably not for everyone - honestly haven't really seen it like this as often. But I am a little bit OCD when it comes to universe laws and consistencies, plus I like keeping species diverse from one another, rather than having them all be humanoid in the same way.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 9, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> On the topic of breasts, I personally don't care much for them. But I am not against them either. But you probably won't see me drawing any female characters with big-ass tits any time soon, lol. (Heck, one of my main female characters is almost entirely flat). And yes, I am still bi. I do kinda have a headcanon in my mind how it works on most of my characters though, that basically dogs and cats and animals with similar "nipple anatomy", they only really have "boobs" on the top two teats (similar to a human) but still have the other teats, but they are just there and don't really do anything. Sort of just stayed there from evolution, or something. This also kinda makes sense in a way because they do not have litters, instead generally have one baby at a time more like a human. So they wouldn't need to actually use like, six-ten teats lol
> Cows and horses and stuff still just have their udders/teats on their stomachs . . . (so no human chest)
> And then birds, reptiles and monotremes don't have anything. (And marsupials I think have their teats in their pouches? Not sure)
> Or with my more toony characters, also have nothing. They are more like regular animals standing on two feet (plus they don't usually wear clothes like my other characters).
> ...


I like the way you think. I love realism in most things including furry stuff. I would be interested in getting your thoughts on other aspects of furry anatomy. I think it is quite fascinating to try to determine how they would work realistically. That is part of why in my setting I am using realistic carnivorism among an all sapient population.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 9, 2019)

DivineFeline said:


> Canid penis' on non-canid anthos, it bugs the HELL outta me and squicks me the hell out. It's particularly annoying in 3d art; just admit you used a canid asset on this deer-dragon, dude, or be an artist and make one!
> 
> Hyperboobs/dongs/balls, it's really gross to me.
> 
> ...


You talking about how a vore artist will draw a hyper realistic maw on a SFW furry and leave the rest basic or a foot fetishist will do the same on a foot? That kind of thing?


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 9, 2019)

Super big boobs
Ugh it looks so unnatural, even worse when the anthro is drawn with a slim torso. Looks like two basketballs attached to a pole.

Also dat certain artstyle where the feral (often a canine) has like this emo hair thing and its like steven universe like.

Literally every person who draws in this artstyle is under 15, its just a too simply art style since every feral drawn in this way looks the same.

Also when foxes are drawn like wolves, they ain't the same.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh my god, the fact that 2 of every 3 complaints are about porn. Lol.


----------



## MalibuCat (Aug 9, 2019)

When tails are drawn so that they're not coming out of the right point. It's an extension of the spine, not a rope just tacked on to the butt. I've even seen some art where the tail looks like it's coming out from, uh, deep within the butt...
Also, when the tail just isn't following the "line of action" of the rest of the character in whatever they're doing. It can flatten the whole drawing when the pose of the tail is just random.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 9, 2019)

MalibuCat said:


> When tails are drawn so that they're not coming out of the right point. It's an extension of the spine, not a rope just tacked on to the butt. I've even seen some art where the tail looks like it's coming out from, uh, deep within the butt...
> Also, when the tail just isn't following the "line of action" of the rest of the character in whatever they're doing. It can flatten the whole drawing when the pose of the tail is just random.


Like a spy that has a wagging tail when the spy in question is an expert. It just throws off the whole piece.


----------



## Tendo64 (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm not really a fan of anthros with digitigrade legs that don't stand on their toes (like Meowth from the Pokemon anime for example). It looks kinda strange to me, but I guess it's because I prefer my anthros on the more human-like side. (Not too too much though)

Also somewhat on the flip side, lipstick on anthros just looks... really strange. I add a tiny, barely noticeable bit of pink near the bottom lip on mine, but I'm talking like that one white female cat from Tom and Jerry. It just doesn't appeal to me at all honestly.

Just an opinion though, it's fine with me if you disagree and/or prefer those styles.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 10, 2019)

Another post reminded me of something that irks me: the entrenched notion that "female plus dick" is the default state for a hermaphrodite, to the point of calling flat-chested ones "maleherms." If you don't call the ones with tiddies "femherms" or whatever why in the world would you do that? In general, though that's digressing a bit from the "art" aspect, trying to foist a male/female binary/dichotomy on hermaphroditic characters makes no sense to me. If a species naturally produces hermaphrodites, why would they think of themselves as male+female rather than having a solid identity as hermaphrodite? 



Tendo64 said:


> I'm not really a fan of anthros with digitigrade legs that don't stand on their toes (like Meowth from the Pokemon anime for example). It looks kinda strange to me, but I guess it's because I prefer my anthros on the more human-like side. (Not too too much though)


To be fair there is a canon justification/explanation for why Meowth walks like he does, and why he speaks when no other Pokémon do: 



Spoiler: Minor spoiler for the Pokémon anime



he deliberately made a huge effort to learn both. Since it's not something he does naturally, and he's doing it in imitation of humans (who are plantigrade) it sort of makes sense that he doesn't walk as he logically ought.


----------



## Tendo64 (Aug 10, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> To be fair there is a canon justification/explanation for why Meowth walks like he does, and why he speaks when no other Pokémon do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I know that. I was just using him as an example so people knew what I meant.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 10, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> Another post reminded me of something that irks me: the entrenched notion that "female plus dick" is the default state for a hermaphrodite, to the point of calling flat-chested ones "maleherms." If you don't call the ones with tiddies "femherms" or whatever why in the world would you do that? In general, though that's digressing a bit from the "art" aspect, trying to foist a male/female binary/dichotomy on hermaphroditic characters makes no sense to me. If a species naturally produces hermaphrodites, why would they think of themselves as male+female rather than having a solid identity as hermaphrodite?


That is an interesting point. Perhaps we should try to fix that terminology.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Aug 10, 2019)

asthmacat said:


> EDIT BC I FORGOT AND DIDNT WANNA DOUBLE POST
> this isn't about artists/style but when someone commissions you and asks for updates every. single. day. since. ordering. the. freaking. commission. and sometimes more than once a day! like relax...you ordered this an hour ago, obviously i have no update for you yet!
> for me, i ask for an update after two weeks to a month if i hear nothing from them



FFFFFF.  You want updates, get in my Telegram channel.  Your commission probably isn't even the only one on my queue.  Wait your damn turn.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 10, 2019)

One thing that irks me is when it is clear that the artist never took the time to think about the anatomy of the creature they were making. I once saw a vaguely lizard species that had a vagina right next to another vagina. That would not work.


----------



## CarbonCoal (Aug 11, 2019)

I don't have a problem with non-mammal furries having breasts. It's fantasy, you don't need to have a scientific explanation for why your frog girl has boobs.

I personally don't like it when people draw characters with breasts that are way too big for their body. Or when a character has huge breasts and a huge ass but their torso is extremely thin. I'm also not a fan of fat furs that are essentially just giant blobs of flesh. I'm basically not a fan of any art where a character's anatomy is so extreme that it would be impossible for them to move.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 15, 2019)

CarbonCoal said:


> I don't have a problem with non-mammal furries having breasts. It's fantasy, you don't need to have a scientific explanation for why your frog girl has boobs.
> 
> I personally don't like it when people draw characters with breasts that are way too big for their body. Or when a character has huge breasts and a huge ass but their torso is extremely thin. I'm also not a fan of fat furs that are essentially just giant blobs of flesh. I'm basically not a fan of any art where a character's anatomy is so extreme that it would be impossible for them to move.


I recall seeing many futa pieces that would be impossible to have work in real life.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 15, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> I recall seeing many futa pieces that would be impossible to have work in real life.


There seems to be a pattern with frighteningly large sexual organs. Strong emphasis on frightening.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 15, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> There seems to be a pattern with frighteningly large sexual organs. Strong emphasis on frightening.


Indeed. Unless their sexual partners are made out of rubber and lack internal organs then they won't be able to function sexually.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Aug 31, 2019)

Digitigrade characters that look like they have completely human leg and feet anatomy and are just balancing on their toes. Also, having toes on paws all in a row, instead of the middle two toes being farther out.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Sep 1, 2019)

I have tall characters. 190.5cm
Artist frequently make the legs too short. 
Some of my characters are female and even when, in a multi character ych when the guy they are placed with is 5’ something my 6’3” female characters will invariably be half the size of the male.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Sep 2, 2019)

I.Hykok said:


> Artist frequently make the legs too short.


As a maned wolf, I constantly have this problem.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 2, 2019)

That overly human style, and then those realistic horse heads on furry bods


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Sep 2, 2019)

Not enough borb


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 2, 2019)

I have taken it upon myself to draw the worst furry known to man (taken from your guys' peeves!)
Censored for obvious reasons


----------



## SkyeLegs (Sep 2, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I have taken it upon myself to draw the worst furry known to man (taken from your guys' peeves!)


Thanks I hate it.


----------



## foussiremix (Sep 2, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I have taken it upon myself to draw the worst furry known to man (taken from your guys' peeves!)
> Censored for obvious reasons
> View attachment 70015



I can hear her spine screaming.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Sep 2, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> View attachment 70013View attachment 70014
> 
> That overly human style, and then those realistic horse heads on furry bods



I hate that style where any canine has nearly no muzzle what's left makes it look like a cat?. At least i know quite few who make the muzzle slightly small or full length while still being highly humanoid, Aka the anime style. lol


----------



## faerr (Sep 2, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> I hate that style where any canine has nearly no muzzle what's left makes it look like a cat?. At least i know quite few who make the muzzle slightly small or full length while still being highly humanoid, Aka the anime style. lol



Yes! Any furry where in an effort to be attractive, the artist sacrifices what makes that animal unique. I think it often does the opposite of what the artist intends


----------



## PercyD (Sep 2, 2019)

I hate furries that look like inflatables.
They have *fur*, they should have coats. But for some reason they put that anime glob highlight shading and it doesn't look like fur at all.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 2, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> I hate that style where any canine has nearly no muzzle what's left makes it look like a cat?. At least i know quite few who make the muzzle slightly small or full length while still being highly humanoid, Aka the anime style. lol



Yeah, like the nose is just like a cat nose and the nose bridge is completely straight with no deviation, bleh.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Sep 3, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Yeah, like the nose is just like a cat nose and the nose bridge is completely straight with no deviation, bleh.



Reminds me of Same Face Syndrome.  Every now and then I see an ad on the main site where the artist didn't even try to hide that they could only draw faces at one angle, and in one shape and style.  I feel bad, because it seems like they didn't even notice that they'd centred the entire ad around the characters' eyes, and it literally just flips through identical faces and different backgrounds.

I used to have the opposite problem, where I could never draw a character that looked like the animal it was.  I've been going through a bunch of really old art, wondering why this panda bear looks like a fat coyote haha


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 8, 2019)

canine, human, or horse dicks on different species, like a bull with a horse dick. or worse a feline with a canine one or human dicks on furries, save that for humans. or that females are many times drawn with a dick, we need more vaginas in the fandom, not everything should be about dicks and indeed the gigantic boobs on super thin furs, poor girls spines.
and we need more female or straight art, as someone who is pan, its pretty annoying to see so many mXm art and barely any female art.


----------



## Inkstars (Nov 10, 2019)

I draw lots of ladies... I have an adult page I need to update though, but if you're interested: thorns-and-roses


----------



## Cawdabra (Nov 12, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> or human dicks on furries, save that for humans


Animal penises always weird me out. Especially canine ones.


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 12, 2019)

Cawdabra said:


> Animal penises always weird me out. Especially canine ones.


i kinda agree canine dicks are overrated too tbh. people never actually design their own shapes. that would be interesting to see. like a mix and match XD


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 12, 2019)

I find it funny how in most NSFW stuff allot artists give their female OC's. Breasts that are like hard when there actually really squishy/soft.


----------



## Filter (Nov 13, 2019)

tamara590 said:


> canine, human, or horse dicks on different species, like a bull with a horse dick. or worse a feline with a canine one or human dicks on furries, save that for humans. or that females are many times drawn with a dick, we need more vaginas in the fandom, not everything should be about dicks and indeed the gigantic boobs on super thin furs, poor girls spines.
> and we need more female or straight art, as someone who is pan, its pretty annoying to see so many mXm art and barely any female art.


Sounds like you need to watch different artists. I mostly see straight furry art, with plenty of females. Not many red rockets, either. 



Purplefuzz said:


> I find it funny how in most NSFW stuff allot artists give their female OC's. Breasts that are like hard when there actually really squishy/soft.


Some say that they've never looked in a mirror while shirtless.

I'd cite the old line that they "haven't seen breasts before", but with all that's available on the internet, plus the fact that many of these artists are female, that's unlikely. I can see doing it for style, or maybe when requested as part of a commission. "Yes ma'am, make 'em hard and round like bowling balls."


----------



## Canis Dirus (Nov 13, 2019)

Filter said:


> I'd cite the old line that they "haven't seen breasts before", but with all that's available on the internet, plus the fact that many of these artists are female, that's unlikely.


Well, when the artist is a woman, there is nothing surprising. They just draw the dream of an ideal breast, which maintains its shape and position in any situation, even without a bra.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 13, 2019)

Filter said:


> Some say that they've never looked in a mirror while shirtless.
> 
> I'd cite the old line that they "haven't seen breasts before", but with all that's available on the internet, plus the fact that many of these artists are female, that's unlikely. I can see doing it for style, or maybe when requested as part of a commission. "Yes ma'am, make 'em hard and round like bowling balls."



I see all the time on beach pin ups and nude stuff were they lie in positions where they should be pancake flat or pressed on stuff wither C to D+ size. Same thing with tight clothing with cleavage showing.


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 16, 2019)

I get really confused when genitals and other exposed fleshy areas like the mouth and throat are neon colors, I'm sure the answer is insanely NSFW and can't be answered here but it's just something that makes me go "wat"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 17, 2019)

potato-kun said:


> What are some pet peeves you have with furry art? For example I don't like when artists make the character's fur waaaay too shiny because they look more like latex instead of actual fur



I'm not sure if it qualifies as "furry art" but I hate when you look for pictures or figurines of MLP characters, and they have the exact same pose...straight leg blank face stare like someone just surprised them by sticking a carrot up their butt! 
It's like over half of them for some reason! Each is supposed to be a well-formed personality, so how hard is it to have the art/figurine actually show an example of it? Fluttershy's coyness, Pinkie's joy, Rainbow's confidence, etc...

Many do, of course...but you'll start to see this  standard pose everywhere now and imagine the carrot, mark my words.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 24, 2019)

I think these two images speak for themselves.


----------



## puddinsticks (Nov 25, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I think these two images speak for themselves.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 25, 2019)

Tailholes that arent directly under the tail like they should be.


----------



## DivineFeline (Dec 24, 2019)

Mislabelling jaguars, leopards and cheetahs. Jags and leopards, okay, but cheetahs compared to them?? It's even worse when the artist labels their char as a leopard and it has cheetah spots or vice versa. Either practice rosettes, especially the difference between jaguars and leopards, or rethink your creation.

Labelling anything 'wolf' is annoying, but also drawing any canid like a wolf can be really offputting, like drawig maned wolves exactly like timberwolves, including not giving them their faaaaabulous long legs! Learn to draw the distinguishing features of these critters, don't take shortcuts!


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't like it when some artists make a drawing of a furry extremely shiny for no reason. Idk how else to explain it,but I just don't think it looks right.


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Dec 27, 2019)

i don't like how some artists draw all there ladies with very big boobs


----------



## Beefchunk (Jan 2, 2020)

[_Comment about how artists with skills I don't have draw stuff that isn't of interest to me so that makes it an irking, petty experience worth complaining about_]

Also, I hate when they don't make the dick gigantic _*URGH*_


----------



## Rayd (Jan 2, 2020)

feet/hands that are either too small or big.
or
taking liberties with the hair/ears/body-type of a character that isn't theirs.
or
adding 1 or 2 extra details to an existing species and calling it their own private species.

etc.

i have a lot of _art_ pet peeves, but plenty more _artist_ pet peeves, honestly.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 2, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I think these two images speak for themselves.


I was literally about to post this pic.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jan 3, 2020)

If you insist on a red rocket, please don't make the knot the size of a beach ball and the base the size of toothpick. Too many dicks out there looking about ready to break off. As far animal-versus-human dicks go... to each their own? That bit of realism doesn't bother me. What realism does bother me is having 6 (+) nipples. Two is enough (even if I personally omit them). 6 is weird. Though I'm not sure which is worse - when the anatomy can support them, i.e. 6 boobs, or when it can't, 2 boobs and 6 nipples.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 3, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> If you insist on a red rocket, please don't make the knot the size of a beach ball and the base the size of toothpick. Too many dicks out there looking about ready to break off. As far animal-versus-human dicks go... to each their own? That bit of realism doesn't bother me. What realism does bother me is having 6 (+) nipples. Two is enough (even if I personally omit them). 6 is weird. Though I'm not sure which is worse - when the anatomy can support them, i.e. 6 boobs, or when it can't, 2 boobs and 6 nipples.


Yeah. So many wees look like they can just snap off.


----------



## BubbaDuckChanchi (Jan 4, 2020)

Please don't ask me  anything about this i just have an itch to scratch 
I've seen anthor mlp futa porn and i don't like how long the dong and realistically if you put it into the other pone it would go up to there lungs and they would
die and mostly on the art part ther body's look like they haven't eaten in months.


----------

